# Poling Gheenoe



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

you might have to put two together....... 

yes they are stable enough, rhawks are wide.
remember the higher the platform -the tippy'er they get. 
:-?


----------



## contenderv07 (Jan 31, 2012)

> you might have to put two together.......
> 
> yes they are stable enough, rhawks are wide.
> remember the higher the platform -the tippy'er they get.
> :-?


LOL thats what I was thinking. Looks like RH has a skiff that might be a little better..
http://www.riverhawkboats.com/ospreyphotos.htm

that or a BTV ;D


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Look at Towee Boats they can take 3, 300 pounders


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

> Look at Towee Boats they can take 3, 300 pounders


The guy specifically asked a question about poling a gheenoe or riverhawk... and you tell him to check out a Towee? Which looks like an absolute nightmare to pole, with that much freeboard...

To the OP. A noe or hawk that is stable enough, is gonna be a slug with only a 9.9. Do you already have the 9.9 to hang on it? If not, a 20hp would be much better but still no speed demon.

Edit: There's a guy who just posted a riverhawk B60 build thread. He says he was getting 22mph with a 9.9, which is pretty damn good. The B60 is plenty stable, like really stable. I really didn't think a 9.9 would push it that good, the one I've been on had a 20hp and seemed perfect for it.


----------



## NoeSmyrnaBch (Aug 19, 2013)

I'm 6'1 and pole my 13' gheenoe with a 9.9 while standing on a platform/cooler on the back deck. I don't weigh as much, and its a little tippy, but it makes it that much more challenging  

I'd think the 13 would be better since it stays wide in the back unlike the 15'4 which tapers back to a narrow transom, but I've never been on one to compare.


----------



## joeeth (Nov 18, 2013)

I am 6 ft 235 and poled my hawk b60 on a yeti 45 with no issues.


----------



## tkreitler (Oct 3, 2011)

Will,

Let me know if you want to try mine and I'll meet you somewhere.  Here's a picture of it - https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10153284870998455&l=63b47df84f

Trent


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

> I'm looking at some skiffs but the gheenoe's and riverhawk types have really got me interested.. The only thing I worry about is poling it... I'm about 6'2 280.. Are those stable enough for someone my size along with like a 9hp motor???


The real question is how stable are you?  If your inner ear is reasonably functional, a Gheenoe is very stable.  If you are a clutz, find something else.  I've seen a big dude who was notoriously unbalanced roll one.  Lighter guys that are clutzy usually fall overboard before they roll can roll a Gheenoe.

Nate


----------



## johnbw620 (May 19, 2010)

You should be fine with a Gheenoe LT25. Mine was stable, and easy to push with a pole, took a little managing in the wind.


----------



## So1oners (Sep 16, 2013)

I'm 6-2 260 and have polled my 13 gheenoe highsider standing on the back bench with a 9.9 2s merc. I have done this for 15 years and love it. I can also pole it backwards from the front bench when tide pushes from behind to cut the drift rate to almost nothing. It floats in mud and is stable for its size. I carry 4 gallons of gas, 4 poles, TM and battery, cooler, tackle box and other equipment. I don't think at your/our size a platform would be beneficial on a 13 due to having to counter weight it so much. Just my 2 cents. BTW I have never fallen off either. That's the main point.


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

I would look into first upgrading your motor to atleast a 15. If it's possible, a Gheenoe Classic with a 25 is a great combo. The classic is very stable. It is possible to pole a 15'4 or 13 too. The classic would be my pick..


----------



## contenderv07 (Jan 31, 2012)

awesome thanks everyone!!! so a 15' gheenoe wouldn't be better than a 13??? I'm not clumsy, but don't want to have to really THINK about it, not to mention a torn ACL (old football injury that wasn't fixed). I think I may go for a BTV and an ambush (wife pending) ;D


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

:-X


> > Look at Towee Boats they can take 3, 300 pounders
> 
> 
> The guy specifically asked a question about poling a gheenoe or riverhawk... and you tell him to check out a Towee? Which looks like an absolute nightmare to pole, with that much freeboard...
> ...





> Hi Ken. I have one with a poling platform and really like it.  Haven't noticed any issues with squatting, and am constantly amazed by the stability of the boat while on the platform.  I know the platform isn't really a cheap option, and i personally went back and forth when considering it.  Now that it's there, i think it was well worth the $$.  The additional real estate it provides on such a small boat is a nice bonus too, whether for leaning against or drink holding or whatever.  One potential drawback is that you will definitely notice the platform while trying to reach over/under it to pull the engine up/down, but not a huge deal.


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

Well shucks... I stand corrected. Now there is undeniable and undisputable proof, that Towee is the absolute best boat for the OP. So silly of me, to even question your logic and genius...


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

> Well shucks... I stand corrected. Now there is undeniable and undisputable proof, that Towee is the absolute best boat for the OP. So silly of me, to even question your logic and genius...


yup, if you'd payed attention things like this wouldnt happen.


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

> > Well shucks... I stand corrected. Now there is undeniable and undisputable proof, that Towee is the absolute best boat for the OP. So silly of me, to even question your logic and genius...
> 
> 
> yup, if you'd payed attention things like this wouldnt happen.


It's a cross you have to bear, when you have the attention span of an infant. I'm doomed to be mentally incompetent... I just hope the OP is much smarter than myself, and doesn't do something stupid... like actually get one of the boats he asked about. Now knowing, that the Towee is the obvious boat for his needs.


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

> awesome thanks everyone!!! so a 15' gheenoe wouldn't be better than a 13??? I'm not clumsy, but don't want to have to really THINK about it, not to mention a torn ACL (old football injury that wasn't fixed). I think I may go for a BTV and an ambush (wife pending) ;D


I think the 15'6" Classic is a better all around boat unless you need the 13' for your specific use (<10 HP zones or truck bed hauling). Both are reasonable, but the 15'6" would be more comfortable with two people while still being easily manageable with one. As advised, you really want a bigger motor for the Classic. If the 9.9 hp motor is non-negotiable, go with the 13'.

If you can get your wife to fall for the big boat/little boat logic, definitely skip the Gheenoe.

Nate


----------



## Hicatch (May 10, 2011)

I have a B60 and it fishes and poles well with two 200-300 pound guys on board. It's very stable, spins easily and tracks straight. I've poled classic gheeones as well as an LT15 and the B60 to me is more stable and easier to pole. Just my $.02....


----------



## contenderv07 (Jan 31, 2012)

> > awesome thanks everyone!!! so a 15' gheenoe wouldn't be better than a 13??? I'm not clumsy, but don't want to have to really THINK about it, not to mention a torn ACL (old football injury that wasn't fixed). I think I may go for a BTV and an ambush (wife pending) ;D
> 
> 
> I think the 15'6" Classic is a better all around boat unless you need the 13' for your specific use (<10 HP zones or truck bed hauling). Both are reasonable, but the 15'6" would be more comfortable with two people while still being easily manageable with one.  As advised, you really want a bigger motor for the Classic.  If the 9.9 hp motor is non-negotiable, go with the 13'.
> ...


If I can get THIS to work, I will tell everyone how I did it, for a fee ;D 
I think a 15 would be better.. OH and about the 9hp engine, I was just throwing that out there, it can be whatever


----------

